# What Kind of Bee?



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It might be a Bald-faced Hornet. They are in Washington state also. They collect and chew wood fibers to make their large paper nests that are found on tree branches, large shrubs or even on buildings. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald-faced_hornet http://bugguide.net/node/view/2890


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually, that looks pretty close. I'm used to seeing some orange/yellow on the bald-faced hornets I've seen and they're generally smaller, but I think you nailed it.

Sure was interesting to watch it gnaw down a strip of wood though.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

iwombat said:


> I didn't get a picture, but I'll try if I see one again. Anyway. all black and white and sort of beetlish/wasp looking. Landed on a cedar fencepost and proceded to scratch a 1" line in it by chewing (you could even hear it). Then, it took off. Probably the weirdest looking bee I've ever seen around here.



Yup...Bald Faced Hornet...You'll see them on cedar fences collecting weathered wood pulp to build their nest...

Those lines you see on your fence are the results of such wasps collecting pulp


----------

